# Costochondritis



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

I was diagnosed with this yesterday. I have some really terrible pain in my ribs right near my sternum, inflammation of the intercostal tissues. There are times where it becomes hard to breathe even. I have considered going off work a bit early (I'm 28 weeks now) because I only find relief in a reclining position.

Has anyone suffered from this during pregnancy and what are ways I can help lessen the pain? Anti-inflammatories are recommended to non-pregnant people, but since I'm pregnant, I was only told to alternate heat and cold.

This is going on week 8 now of this awful pain and I'm hoping to find something that could possibly help the swelling.

Thank you!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

GO to the chiropractor. I have had this twice. Once pregnant, once post partum. It is painful and both times the only thing that helped was the CHIRO!!!

Hope you get some relief soon!

Take care


----------



## AJohns (May 5, 2007)

I would check with a chiro as suggested. I was diagnosed with that prior to pregnancy & now have been told I have procordial catch.

I know the pain you are feeling & how hard it is to breathe. I was told to take a deep breathe when the pain strikes & you should feel a 'pop' but I'm not that brave so I just relax my entire body & let it pass. My doc did suggest 81mg of asprin (St Joseph), but I don't feel comfortable with that either (PG or not)

You can do the heat/cold treatment, but even then that takes time. See what a chiro can do & keep us updated.


----------



## mommytimestwo (Jan 25, 2008)

I also have had this and for anyone who has not been diagnosed with this. "It is very painful!!!!" I work in the medical field and unfortunately there is not a single antianflammatory out there for you to take. I also went to a chiropractor and saw a massage therapist whose primary treament is "healing hands" and "rekki". They are both very different but had helped me tremendously. I would recommend talking with them first before scheduling an appointment to make sure that they are comfortable treating you - some wont treat while pregnant. Hang in there


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

I've had this, too!! Tylenol is ok for pregnancy so you might try some of that. I think heat would be helpful as well -- and REST. How far along are you? I found that I had a LOT of rib expansion at the end of the 2nd tri/beginning of 3rd but it has improved since then. OH -- a really GOOD BRA will make a difference. Get a bra of steel. It will help reduce the strain on your ribs/sternum. Chiro and/or massage could also be useful.

So sorry -- I absolutely HATE bouts of cc and totally feel your pain.


----------



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

I had this as well. Nothing helped except acupuncture and chiropractic work and lots of rest. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I have booked an appt with my chiro tomorrow, and will be looking into acupuncture. So far, alternating heat and cold seems to be taking the edge off when I really need it. I'm still working full time for another 4 weeks, so until then, the rest part is going to be when I can get it.

I seriously wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## lylas (Apr 2, 2006)

I think this is what I have. I wrote a post in my DDC, May 2008, about this pain and one of the other moms linked this thread to mine so I could see this. I just looked it up though on emedicinehealth.com and nowhere in the info for this condition did it mention pregnancy can cause this. I did not experience this pain until this pregnancy and starting about 3 weeks ago. It is unbearable at times! The only relief I feel is if I lay down or lean all the back. Two days in a row now I've had to take Tylenol and it still bothers me some. Has anyone's OB's/Midwifes here, who have been diagnosed with this. said to you that this is common in pregnancy? I think I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow, just to let them know what I've been going thru....this started right after my last appt. I'm currently 24 weeks. What will a chiro do to help? Cause I'll try just about anything right now!!!!


----------



## ijgirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh jeez! I had this when I was in the army and it was *very* painful! I had no idea people get this when pregnant too (but duh, you can get anything!). I always attributed mine to, well, being in the army. And I'm so sorry you can't take anything for it! Hopefully the chiro will help, it's amazing what they can do.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lylas* 
I think this is what I have. I wrote a post in my DDC, May 2008, about this pain and one of the other moms linked this thread to mine so I could see this. I just looked it up though on emedicinehealth.com and nowhere in the info for this condition did it mention pregnancy can cause this. I did not experience this pain until this pregnancy and starting about 3 weeks ago. It is unbearable at times! The only relief I feel is if I lay down or lean all the back. Two days in a row now I've had to take Tylenol and it still bothers me some. Has anyone's OB's/Midwifes here, who have been diagnosed with this. said to you that this is common in pregnancy? I think I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow, just to let them know what I've been going thru....this started right after my last appt. I'm currently 24 weeks. What will a chiro do to help? Cause I'll try just about anything right now!!!!

Usually costochondritis is caused by some kind of injury (that's why athletes deal with it so much) but our rib expansion in pregnancy does the same thing in terms of pressing/irritating the cartilage in our ribcage. I had some bad rib pain during my 2nd tri when my bra size went up 4 band sizes, OUCH!! It isn't really a big deal, just painful inflammation - chiro adjustments help ease it.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

If you need an antiinflammatory, what about arnica? It's safe during pg and works well, IME (though I don't know it's efficacy for this condition). I'd take loads of the pills and try some of the gel. The chiro sounds like a great idea too.


----------

